# Splitting drive and auger controls



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I have successfully split the drive and auger control from a single handle to two.
This is the machine as purchased








and this is how it looks today








I still have some minor work to finish on it. When purchased it had 1 control that worked both drive and auger, preventing you from creaping or nudging into that wet heavy stuff, it was all or nothing. Now I have that option.

This was done to a Murray built Craftsman snowblower (536.882700) and it should work on virtually any 536 prefix 7-10 HP snowblower. It will probably work on similar mechanisms used on other brands, though there likely would need to be changes as appropriate.

Read about it here:
Splitting the drive and auger controls on a Craftsman Snowblower

Enjoy and hope it helps someone.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work. Excellent write up too. Thanks for passing it along. Sort of makes you wonder why they would even make a snow blower like that in the first place.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Controls*



bwdbrn1 said:


> Sort of makes you wonder why they would even make a snow blower like that in the first place.


Couldn't agree more, makes no sense. Thought about things like OSHA etc, but if that was the case then they would have had a single control on the 4-5 hp units also, which they didn't. Had to be either some form of bean counter got involved figuring they could save a few bucks on each machine doing it that way, or it was a way you could run a snowblower and still hold onto your coffee cup


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I finished that snowblower off this morning that was the source for that project. It was in pretty sad shape when I bought it but between some enhancements, new and used parts it's together and working and ready to sell this fall.
If interested, read about it here.
Evaluating a used snowblower purchase and proceeding with a rebuild


----------

